# Stanavar????



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

Am trying out Stanavar which is 50mg Oxandrolone and 50mg stanazolol. Not sure if I'm allowed to mention lab/source. Has any one used these before?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

No but just found the site that sells them the look nuts lol


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

I guess we'll soon find out then;-)


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Slaine said:


> I guess we'll soon find out then;-)


Please let me know how you get on lol  plz plz plz don't forget to update me haha!! Sounds very exciting...... Also have you orderd of that site before?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes you can mention this particular lab mate...........never taken them myself but tried GB's Winny and tbh didn't get on too well with it, think it was too strong for me at 100mg per day!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

PHHead said:


> Yes you can mention this particular lab mate...........never taken them myself but tried GB's Winny and tbh didn't get on too well with it, think it was too strong for me at 100mg per day!


If I'm defo looking at the same site as Slaine the lab is:

STANAVAR COMBO (GLOBAL BRITANNIC BIOGEN) 50 X 100MG TABLETS

50 mg winstrol

50mg anavar

Seems very cool lol


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> If I'm defo looking at the same site as Slaine the lab is:
> 
> STANAVAR COMBO (GLOBAL BRITANNIC BIOGEN) 50 X 100MG TABLETS
> 
> ...


Yeah mate that them, Robsta one of the Mods has run them and he said they were bloody strong too!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

PHHead said:


> Yeah mate that them, Robsta one of the Mods has run them and he said they were bloody strong too!


Have you seen the site they seem very cheap!! Could you run these alone as a cycle for say 8 weeks with nice gains?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Have you seen the site they seem very cheap!! Could you run these alone as a cycle for say 8 weeks with nice gains?


No mate I don't buy gear of the net but I know their not cheap so sounds a bit suspicious to me.............yes you could run them as a stand alone oral cycle if you wanted but I personally would add some test to keep the joints lubed and to maximize your gains.

GB Megatest 350 is excellent by the way if you can get your hands on it, I have ran it a couple of times now with great results and its smooth as fcuk, no pip!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Good combo.

Would be nice with test for a cut.


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm on 2nd wk now have noticed strength gains but not expecting mass with this combo. Am told what I do get will stay though. I had a friend who ordered from them before and find it hard sourcing from anywhere but the net. I know sounds sad but no real bb gyms by me and let's face it if you went to someone without knowing them you'd probably get filled in. I know I'm probably getting ripped off and sure their are loads on this site like me but what do you do?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

id run some test with it and get some joint care supps in there as well or you'll be walking like a tinned man


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers for that I'll get on the case


----------



## Liam_30 (Mar 12, 2011)

Slaine,

I've got some of the GB Stanavar myself only on day 2, how are you finding them?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Heard good results from them, havnt tried them personally though. You cant go wrong with Global Biogen.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mmmmm...my 2 fav orals in 1 tab....


----------



## gary123 (Mar 16, 2011)

how you finding these mate? On to my 10th day of them and feel good. Strength has increased and also vascularity. Not weighed my self yet but will do after two weeks. Havent experienced expected sides just mild headaches every now and again. do you think they could be underdosed?


----------



## harryblue (Oct 13, 2008)

gary123 said:


> how you finding these mate? On to my 10th day of them and feel good. Strength has increased and also vascularity. Not weighed my self yet but will do after two weeks. Havent experienced expected sides just mild headaches every now and again. do you think they could be underdosed?


Probably not.

I'm running a var cycle now and usually 50mg ed is my sweet spot for var, but I'm running at 80mg and the only sides I've had are mild headaches.

I suppose it very much depends on your body at the time of cycle and all the other factors in your training (diet, etc).

I've heard good stuff about the Stanavar, but its not for me as I've got one or two bad joints from injuries in the past and winny doesn't help.


----------



## gary123 (Mar 16, 2011)

i did get (but only for the first cpl of days or soo) some tenderness in my elbows which seems to have gone. That dissapearing should be down to the cod liver/omega 3 and glucosamine im using. Im going to post a log up anyway when ive completed my cycle for people to look into and see what they think.

Your var only cycle going well mate?


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

I Didn't seem to gain much just cut a little, not happy!!


----------



## gary123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you finished your course mate?


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes and got to say I'm not impressed! Lost weight and shape if anything. Need to find a regular source other then the net. Think I've been ripped off, such is life!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Slaine said:


> Yes and got to say I'm not impressed! Lost weight and shape if anything. Need to find a regular source other then the net. Think I've been ripped off, such is life!


How much weight u loose?


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

I was 16stone then started to fluctuate around 15.7. Didn't see any cutting or gains on top of that.:-(


----------



## gary123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Got to say I'm pretty happy tbh mate, but I wasn't expecting to gain a lot of weight from them mate. I wanted a bit of fat loss and strength n I seemed to have got it. U reckon there fake mate? I'm imagining we both got them from the same place cos I've only seen them on one website


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

This combo sounds really appealing to me, as I do not feel comfortable using needles. Was thinking of stacking it with ECA and Clen on my cut before holiday.

I would just buy the Var and the Win separately though and stack it that way. Would somthing like 80 mg var and 50 mg win be ok to run at the same time for 8 weeks or so?


----------



## gary123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Should be, from what ive read on the forum. I think if the var dosage was increased in these stanavar they'd be more effective. I'm also thinking of throwing in some clen near to the end of this cycle. U probs better of askin someone with more experience though fella I'm jus startin out. Still learning my self.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

when you guys are running this are you using 1 tab a day so 50mg of var? I doubt 50mg of var will do much they recommend between 80-100mg for best gains, also i have my doubts if it does have actually 50mg anavar per tab prob the majority winny


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

gary123 said:


> Should be, from what ive read on the forum. I think if the var dosage was increased in these stanavar they'd be more effective. I'm also thinking of throwing in some clen near to the end of this cycle. U probs better of askin someone with more experience though fella I'm jus startin out. Still learning my self.


Yeah was just asking everyone is general really. Running 100 mg of Var at the moment and am seeing some improvements i'm liking this compound!!!


----------



## gary123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yh I've been Runnin just 1 tab a day. I know now that var should be taken at higher doses but didn't realise at the time. I'm happy enough upto though Soo........ I'd probs buy them sperately next time though and then I'd have a better idea of how much I was taking.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

been using 3 weeks now, love the stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Testoholic said:


> been using 3 weeks now, love the stuff :thumbup1:


How do people find strength gains on this?

I love GB.


----------



## 11jot (Feb 14, 2012)

anyone got any further feedback on stanavar?? results from the cycle?


----------



## leggy1206 (May 28, 2014)

Any update on how you got on with Stanavar?

What would you reccomend taking for your liver/joints etc? Considering my first cycle. Spent hours researching and everyone seems to contradict each other.

I have brought Liv52 for my liver.

Would be good to get information from someone who has actually done a cycle on Stanavar?

Also, does it matter what time you take everything? Apologies for the noob comment. :confused1:


----------



## Bobby45 (Aug 2, 2020)

I started stanavar and oxy cycle 10 days ago I've noticed I've gained 6 pounds already strength has already increased i have managed to add 30kg more on bench press the the pump you get after only 15 mins are great and my recovery time seems to be quicker I've done decca and test and tren and test before but want to lay off the jabs and this seems to be about the best results that you.can get with out injection

Down sides

Started to.get acne

Always seem to be thirsty but that's not to bad

Dont take it after 6 pm or.tou wont sleep I've found taking it mid afternoon is.best

All.in all I'm.impressed so far


----------

